# Abortion?



## Marykat1982 (Oct 18, 2017)

I was told by th previous owner my goat is almost certainly pregnant and has been having discharge and now this. Someone told me this is an abortion. I'm so sad. I'm waiting to hear back from my vet. We're not sure how far along. When we bought her the guy said it could be any day or months. I'm freaking out!


----------



## rosti (Oct 18, 2017)

If she were aborting the discharge would be brown or red and bloody. This looks like normal pre kidding discharge, and can be present for over a month before a doe kids.


----------



## Marykat1982 (Oct 18, 2017)

rosti said:


> If she were aborting the discharge would be brown or red and bloody. This looks like normal pre kidding discharge, and can be present for over a month before a doe kids.


Why in the world would someone jump to that conclusion? How very upsetting


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 18, 2017)

It looks like she is losing her mucus plug.  They can lose it right before they kid or 6 weeks before they kid.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 18, 2017)

I agree. Abortion would be bloody or brown, doesn't look like an abortion to me. But when she gets ready to deliver, 24 hours before or right before, she will "usually" have a long amber colored string of goo, it can be quite long, 6" isn't uncommon on my big girls. Don't let the amber string of goo freak you out, it is perfectly normal right before they kid.  

In the mean time start collection towels, iodine for the cord, heat lamps or baby coats in case it is cold where you are, if she goes 6 more weeks it could be pretty cold in some places. There are some threads where people have listed their kidding kit supplies, you don't need all of it and hopefully you won't need more than towels and iodine but a little preparation is well worth the time.


----------



## Marykat1982 (Oct 18, 2017)

babsbag said:


> I agree. Abortion would be bloody or brown, doesn't look like an abortion to me. But when she gets ready to deliver, 24 hours before or right before, she will "usually" have a long amber colored string of goo, it can be quite long, 6" isn't uncommon on my big girls. Don't let the amber string of goo freak you out, it is perfectly normal right before they kid.
> 
> In the mean time start collection towels, iodine for the cord, heat lamps or baby coats in case it is cold where you are, if she goes 6 more weeks it could be pretty cold in some places. There are some threads where people have listed their kidding kit supplies, you don't need all of it and hopefully you won't need more than towels and iodine but a little preparation is well worth the time.


Thank you so much for easing my mind and the tips!


----------



## babsbag (Oct 18, 2017)

Those of us that have been around goats for awhile know the "doe code" all to well but since you are new to this I thought I would share.  I think that all of us have been through this at least once. 

The Kidding Doe's Code of Honor

1. No kid shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all
involved. Your owner's house must be a wreck, their family hungry,
and desperate for clean clothes, and their social life nonexistent.

2. "Midwives" must reach the babbling fool status before you kid out.
Bloodshot eyes, tangled hair and the inability to form a sentence
means the time is getting close.

3. For every bell, beeper, camera, or whistle they attach to you,
kidding must be delayed by at least one day for each item. If they
use an audio monitor, one good yell per hour will keep things interesting.

4. If you hear the words, "She's no where near ready. She'll be fine
while we're away for the weekend." Wait until they load the car, and
then begin pushing!

5. Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are in the care
of someone else, ten to fifteen phone calls a day is a sign you're
getting close.

6. When you hear the words, "I can't take it anymore!" wait at least
three more days.

7. You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are
mandatory! Little teasers such as looking at your stomach, pushing
your food around, and then walking away from it, and nesting are
always good for a rise.

8. The honor of all goats is now in your hands. Use this time to
avenge all of your barn mates. Think about your friend who had to
wear that silly costume in front of those people. Hang onto that baby
for another day. Oh, they made him do tricks too! Three more days
seems fair. Late feedings, the dreaded diet, bad haircuts, those
awful wormings can also be avenged at this time.

9. If you have fulfilled all of the above and are still not sure when
to have the kids, listen to the weather forecast on the radio that
has been so generously provided by those who wait. Severe Storm
warning is what you're waiting for. In the heart of the storm jump
into action! You have a good chance of those who wait missing the
whole thing while searching for a flashlight that works!

10. Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time
someone comes into the barn to check you. Your barn mates will love
you as the extra goodies fall their way too. Remember this code of
honor was designed to remind man of how truly special goats are. Do
your best to reward those who wait with a beautiful doeling to carry
on the Doe Code of Honor for the next generation of those who wait.


----------



## Marykat1982 (Oct 18, 2017)

babsbag said:


> Those of us that have been around goats for awhile know the "doe code" all to well but since you are new to this I thought I would share.  I think that all of us have been through this at least once.
> 
> The Kidding Doe's Code of Honor
> 
> ...


I love this so much! Gave me a giggle! Proven to be true so far


----------



## Marykat1982 (Oct 19, 2017)

Today's pics.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 19, 2017)

She is going to make you lose your mind   Does  she let you feel her udder at all?  Just a thought here...do you have anyone around you that raises goats that might have some colostrum in their freezer?  It never hurts to have some on hand just in case she does kid with no milk. It isn't common, and not trying to scare you, but never hurts to be prepared. I always have colostrum frozen from the prior season. You can get powdered but the real deal is so much better for them. You can heat treat the colostrum to make sure there are no diseases (CAE) that can will be passed but that is another conversation if you need it.


----------



## AClark (Oct 26, 2017)

Anything yet on your doe or still playing the waiting game @Marykat1982


----------

